# Wheel Question??



## JimRoy (Feb 23, 2019)

What would a set of 26" wheels like these bring $$$?  They have a Bendix 36-11 front hub and a Morrow 36-10 rear hub. 11g spokes and US Royal tires?


----------



## Tomato John (Feb 23, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> What would a set of 26" wheels like these bring $$$?  They have a Bendix 36-11 front hub and a Morrow 36-10 rear hub. 11g spokes and new US Royal tires?
> View attachment 953864



What year is the rear hub?  Letter and number?


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 23, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> What year is the rear hub?  Letter and number?



L1. January 1942


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 23, 2019)

The rear wheel with the Morrow brake ( 36-10 Eclipse hub shell )and L1 ( 1st quarter 1942 date code) assuming it is all completely original WWII Military under the repaint ( including rim, spokes and nipples), I have seen go for upwards of $350.00 and possibly more to a motivated buyer.  The front wheel  to be WWII Military original would have a 36-10 Eclipse hub also, not 36-11 Bendix. It would bring a lot less.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## blackcat (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello;
Little question, the ECLIPSE front hub 36-11 appeared in wich year?
Also the MORROW and ECLIPSE hubs in 36-10?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 24, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Little question, the ECLIPSE front hub 36-11 appeared in wich year?
> Also the MORROW and ECLIPSE hubs in 36-10?
> Regards;
> Serge



---------
The rear hub is a Morrow 36-10 with date code L1 = January 1942
The front hub is a Bendix 36-11


----------



## blackcat (Feb 24, 2019)

Re;
Thank , but, i mean; when were they made and mounted on the bikes.
Serge


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 24, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Re;
> Thank , but, i mean; when were they made and mounted on the bikes.
> Serge



They were assembled with the hubs I mentioned,  new 11g spoked, trued straight and round, painted and new US Royal tires.  They would make a good set of wheels for a Military tribute bike build.   I'm just curious what a set of wheels like this would sell for?
Jim


----------



## Land O' Aches (Feb 24, 2019)

I spent at least $500 assembling all the correct parts and pieces you have there - and another $200 or so for lacing, blasting and Powdercoating...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 24, 2019)

Well, if the only original WWII Military part on these wheels is the rear Eclipse hub and the remainder of the parts were put together from new and/or used non- WWII parts, then the pair of wheels as is would by my estimation have a value of between $200.00 - $250.00.  Most of the value would be in the rear hub, which could bring alone $150.00 or maybe more to someone that needs an original L1 36-10 Eclipse hub for their G519 restoration.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 24, 2019)

I would happily pay someone $250 for a set of wheels like this.  Like Land O' Aches said, building a set cost a lot more than $250.  More in the neighborhood of $500 in parts alone.
P.S. I forgot to add the cost to power coat, and I guess my 2-3 days labor to build them is $0.00


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 25, 2019)

Cabers,  I have all the parts to build a G519 set of wheels,  but after crunching my numbers, I can't justify the build.  Based on Huffman Bill's sale estimate of $250 for a pair, I would be upside down on cost.  I was looking so forward to building them.  Below is my actual parts cost.  I'm being totally sincere.   
---------------------
Loops $45
11g Spokes & Nipples $46.50
Rear Morrow 36-10 L1 Hub $150
Front Bendix 36-11 Hub $127
Wheel Truing $40
Army Jeep Parts Red Zinc Primer & 33070 OD Paint $20
John's US Royal Tires & Tubes $78. 
Total Parts Cost: $506.50
Add another $50 for Bikeflights shipping.    The total cost w/shipping would be $556.50 with zero profit margin.   

I would have to have $650 for the pair. 
JimRoy.
I'm going to find something else to work on...


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Feb 25, 2019)

Jim,
What you paid in parts and labor to put these two wheels together does not automatically determine their value.  Speaking for myself, if I was building a G519 tribute bike, I would not put out $650.00 for the wheels alone.  Maybe someone else would and that would be their decision to make.  I only gave you my opinion of their value based upon two wheels, all non- military parts ( except rear hub ) for use on a tribute bike.  If you want to put them out there for $650.00 then by all means go for it and let the market decide.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 26, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Jim,
> What you paid in parts and labor to put these two wheels together does not automatically determine their value.  Speaking for myself, if I was building a G519 tribute bike, I would not put out $650.00 for the wheels alone.  Maybe someone else would and that would be their decision to make.  I only gave you my opinion of their value based upon two wheels, all non- military parts ( except rear hub ) for use on a tribute bike.  If you want to put them out there for $650.00 then by all means go for it and let the market decide.
> 
> Regards,
> Bill




Thanks Bill for your input.  The feedback I received was what I was fishing for, and helped make my decision.    I'm moving on to another project.  I will use all the parts for something else.  Jim


----------

